# Poodle Flight Plans.



## Starree (Feb 14, 2015)

Thank you for that very informative post!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I am making sure to keep Timi very lean for this reason - I know that extra weight on those joints when she lands would be a very bad thing. Also to help with the lack of dog park exercise during the winter I got her some fitpaws equipment for home - you would not believe how those things work their muscles, and she is getting REALLY good at it!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

photos of the equipment, please, tp.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

patk said:


> photos of the equipment, please, tp.



Here is the website http://www.fitpawsusa.com
Timi began using it in karate class, and I got her the donut and mini egg for home and you would be surprised how hard she works on those things! I have even begun to put Tangee on it a little bit, as she seems to be loosing leg strength lately :-(


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Flight Plans*

Grace still flies. Jumping for joy: 










Eric:angel2:


----------

